# Beer Abc Radio



## spog (2/5/05)

did anyone else hear the talk about beer judging,styles etc on abc south oz radio on sunday morning. an interesting talk about styles and types now available and how much more popular it is becoming.the bloke being interviewed is a beer judge and lecturer at the uni of ballarat.


----------

